# Fill up in France



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Popped into Switzerland today and saw prices in excess of €1.60/L for diesel. Yes, that's Euros, not SF. For comparison, the cheapest I've seen this week in France is about €1.32.


----------

